# Win2k Registry File Location



## Toasti2000 (5. November 2002)

Hi zusammen!

habe mal wieder ein Problem, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!

Wir wollen in der Firma wo ich arbeite bei einem PC die Registry auslesen, doch auf dem PC läuft kein Betriebssytem mehr, die Platte steckt in nem anderem PC drin, aber alles ist noch auf der platte drauf. d.h. man kann net einfach über Regedit gehen! Jetzt würde mich interessieren wo ich die Registry File von Win2k finde. Ich denke mal im Winnt Ordner. Aber wo?

Wäre schön wenn ihr so schnell wie möglich helft, bräuchte des dringend!

Vielen Dank, mfG,

Toast


----------



## goela (5. November 2002)

Könnte Dich eventuell weiterbringen:

Regedit – wichtige Parameter im DOS-Modus!

Regedit.exe kann auch unter MS-DOS ausgeführt werden. Das ist wichtig, um eine gesicherte Registry-Datei wiederherstellen zu können, wenn Windows sich nicht mehr hochfahren läßt. Achtung: Unter DOS braucht regedit.exe viel freien konventionellen Hauptspeicher, wenn die Registry-Inhalte massiv angewachsen sind – und das ist fast immer der Fall.

Folgende Regedit-Aufrufe unter DOS sind relevant:

Exportieren: regedit [/L:system] [/R:user] /e file.reg [regkey]

[/L:system] und [/R:user] (Pfad) geben optional die Pfade an, wo system.dat und user.dat gespeichert sind, so regedit nicht in deren Verzeichnis ausgeführt wird.

file.reg steht für die .reg-Datei, die exportiert werden soll.

Mit [regkey] kannst Du optional einen der sechs Registry-Äste angeben – dann wird nur dieser Ast in die .reg-Datei exportiert.

Importieren: regedit [/L:system] [/R:user] /c file.reg

[/L:system] und [/R:user] (Pfad) geben optional die Pfade an, wo system.dat und user.dat gespeichert sind, so regedit nicht in deren Verzeichnis ausgeführt wird.

file.reg steht für die .reg-Datei, die importiert werden soll.


----------



## Toasti2000 (5. November 2002)

wir finden die abosolut net, wo steht denn die system.dat und die user.dat

schonmal vielen dank!

Toast


----------



## goela (5. November 2002)

Sorry!!! Hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass Du Win2k meinst. Die System.dat sowie user.dat gibt's nur unter Win9x!

In Windows NT, 2000 und XP wird die Registrierung in Dateien unter \WinNT\System32\Config auf der Systempartition abgespeichern (außer den *.evt-Dateien -- in ihnen speichert das System die Daten der Ereignisanzeige).


----------

